# They just won't behave!



## Toffee (Sep 19, 2005)

Will the little dudes please stop pulling faces at the camera!  







Cool, my cat winks!


----------



## ferny (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## LaFoto (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh my... today's threads are so full of "serious-awww-factors" ... and these are absolutely no exception! How cute! Sooooooooo cute!


----------



## Toffee (Sep 19, 2005)

They are lovable little devils! And lots of fun to photograph! I am totally ashamed when I see the number of snaps I've taken in their first 6 weeks of life http://www.lonelyeye.co.uk/Kitten1.htm :blushing:


----------



## ChineydDoll (Sep 21, 2005)

they look like their trying to tell u something. cute pictures, and they really do like they have some serious facial expressions better audition them for some cat food commercials!


----------



## Pastapuck (Sep 22, 2005)

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Priceless


----------



## ShaCow (Sep 26, 2005)

hah clasic


----------

